# Trifexis



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

So after researching online and talking to my vet I determined that Penelope is too small for trifexis. She would have to use revolution. Since I like everyone on the same prevention and we do not have a flea issue I am going to try revolution to see how that goes. I sure wish interceptor would come back. This is a pain.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't speak to size as I have standards but I wanted to commiserate. It is frustrating to have to make this change. We used sentinel and our vet switched to trifexis too.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Besides the cost of the triflexis compared to interceptor is the nervousness of trying something new when everyone is doing well on interceptor. I hate the thought of switching but have no choice.

I decided to do revolution with everyone even though the 3 bigger ones could take triflexis. 

We dont have a flea issue and I have never treated for them so I guess some flea protection will be good and don't really care to spend 3x as much to treat fleas and some worms that my dogs dont have either. They tell me the basic difference in revolution and triflexis (other than topical vs. pill) is triflexis is better on fleas and treats for more worms.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We have fleas. I have tried several things and always come back to plain old Advantage plus spraying the yard. That works the best for me. I think different things work better or worse depending on the area of the country.


----------

